# Where do you hang out?



## skip.knox (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been in the writing community for several months now, ever since I decided to get serious about writing. One of the first things I did was compile a list of blogs, forums, etc. to read on a regular basis. I'm sure others have done the same and probably have posted their list, but I can't find any such.

So I'm asking here.

My principal reading comes from this forum (duh), from
sffchronicles Chronicles Network: Science Fiction & Fantasy
and from 
fantasy-writers  Fantasy-Writers.org | Your Journey Begins

There are many others, of course, but these are the three I've found to be most useful. Does anyone have other suggestions?

As for blogs, I have links to quite a few, but I find I don't really read them regularly. Instead, someone in the forums will mention a specific article and I'll bounce out to read that. Otherwise, however, I find the time I spend in the forums more than uses up my allocated time for daily reading.

Am I missing out on the blog front?  I'm sure it's very much a matter of personal taste, but I'm open to suggestions.

And, finally, besides blogs and forums, what other community type places ought an interested writer visit? I'm on LinkedIn and Google+ but have both to be mostly a waste of time. Again, if you have one you think is important, I'd like to hear about it.

tia!


----------



## Scribble (Aug 6, 2013)

*Blogs*

*Terrible Minds* - Chuck Wendig's Blog  is a favorite, language warning!

Blog Ã‚Â« terribleminds: chuck wendig

*The Editor's Blog* - insightful writing tips

Editor's Blog

*KM Weiland's Blog* - Helping Writers become Authors - writing tips

Wordplay: Helping Writers Become Authors

*Podcasts*

*The Reading and Writing Podcast* - Interviews with authors about their work, process, success.

Reading And Writing Podcast Ã¢â‚¬” Interviews with authors and writers about their books, their writing habits, their favorite novels, and how they got started writing.

*Cy Porter's Creative Writing Tutorials*. He comes out with episodes fairly regularly. Most are on Youtube now. I rip them to my mp3 player for a listen. I like the way he thinks about creative writing.

Creative Writing Video Tutorials for The Multimedia Age: Intro to Subtext


----------



## Devor (Aug 6, 2013)

I posted a list of the writing blogs I follow here:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-resources/8541-my-feedly-follows.html

I don't check them as often as I would like.

More helpful to me, however, was when I started to follow the site Lifehacker.com, which posts a lot of tips for being productive in general.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm so far only here and barely have time to keep up with all that goes on here. I guess as I get more involved with my writing I'll start branching out a little.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 7, 2013)

I hadn't even thought about podcasts. Now I have yet another medium to worry over! Great, Scribble. Real great. 

I think my strategy is going to be to look at each medium (forums, blogs, podcasts [curse you!]) in turn, spending a few weeks or months tracking and winnowing until I get it down to a manageable few. 

I have to be careful. The communities are great and it's a constant temptation to fiddle in the forum while the tome burns. (couldn't help myself)


----------

